# A broody production!



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

It is freezing here! The temps have officially dropped below 30 degrees at night. This is now the time that I have a columbian rock cross hen sitting. I didn't believe it at first... They have been bred to to be production hens, plus I couldn't imagine this weather any good for raising chicks. 

We are going to set up a broody breaker today and get her off that nest. I wonder if she will go broody and raise chicks for me this spring! She's a daily layer. I think I'm more surprised than anything else!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds like she'll be a good momma come spring


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

There are two eggs under her (I took her off the best this morning and put her outside) should I just scramble them and give them back to the girls? I kept them separate in case we shouldn't eat them. My daughter wasn't messing with her yesterday when she collected eggs.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I wouldn't eat them, why risk 2 eggs. Plus the flock will love the treat


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah that's what I was thinking. I'm drowning in eggs anyhow. I have dozens in the fridge. I bring a dozen to family whenever I go anywhere now. They just keep on laying away! Even my silkie is laying about 5 a week!!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Btw I FINALLY mailed that postcard!!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Gen, hating this weather too! As your neighbor I am feeling this cold as well. I would agree , give eggs to the chickens!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Ugh breaking her isn't working!! She laid an egg in the breaker and sat on it! Pulling out all her feathers on her breast. So we let everyone lay today and put her outside and locked up the coop. But now I'm worried she won't survive. It was snowing here yesterday.


----------

